# Hello, All!



## New4.2 (Dec 1, 2004)

I just placed an order for an '05 A6 4.2 tonight. I figured I might as well seek out some relevant forums and join the ranks.
2005 Audi A6 4.2
Brilliant Black w/ Amaretto interior
Sport Package
Navigation
Bose w/ Sirius
Voice Recognition
Advanced Key
Shades
Tire Pressure Monitor
Cold Weather Package
I hope to gain a wealth of knowledge from you guys. First things first, is there a chip/reprogrammer that will remove the 130MPH speed limiter??


----------



## JEL27 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Hello, All! (New4.2)*

Congrats to you.
When are you expecting vehicle delivery?
My 2005 A6 4.2 is due in January/February 2005.
Light silver metallic/ebony premium leather
Sport package
Bose Audio w/ XM
Navigation
Advanced key
Tire pressure monitor
Voice recognition


----------



## CheddaJetta (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Hello, All! (New4.2)*

Nice choices both of you







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Either of you test the 3.2L at all? I've tested the 4.2L and i'm curious to hear how the 3.2L compares.


----------



## gratefuled (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Hello, All! (CheddaJetta)*

Just signed up to this Forum.
I have been driving my new 2005 A6 4.2 (Oyster Gray Metallic) for exactly one month now and I love it. This is the first time ever that I re-leased the exact same car and model. I just got out of a 2002 A6 4.2, but as everyone knows that A6 and the 2005 A6 are two completely different cars.
I got to tell you I absolutely love this car. The 2005 Audi is a true upgrade from previous year models.
I joined this Forum to see if I could find some information on types of Bluetooth Phones people have had success partnering with the Audi MMI Syste. I love the MMI System. Currently I have successfully partnered my new Pocket PC Phone Edition, I-Mate PDA2K, but I can only get the headset profile to work and I cannot get the phonebooks to allow file transfer.
I'm considering buying a BT Smartphone, perhaps Audiovox SMT 5600.
Has anyone used this BT MS Smartphone with Audi MMI System successfully?


----------



## Black3.0 (Dec 5, 2004)

Just ordered a new 3.0 TDI V6 Quattro Tiptronic.. Adaptive light (xenon+day lights+adaptive turning lights),exterior mirrors with electric retraction,anti-dazzle interior mirrors with memory function,electric front seats with memory,A/C Plus,steering columm with electric ajustment, navi with 6cd, 17" wheels, metallic black, electric back curtain, tiptronic sport steering wheel, front and rear park assist, bluetooth interface, and I guess it´s all... I bought the TDI version because here in Europe it´s a lot more economical.. the 4.2 must be an incredible machine..


----------



## New4.2 (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, the deal sort of fell through on my order. Audi decided to drop the Sport Package and replace it with a more expensive S-Line package that doesn't even include the sport seats. They also changed the interior color scheme of the Amaretto. Now it comes with a gray headliner and charcoal carpeting. That's an odd combination.







The only things Amaretto are the seats and the seatbelts.
I cancelled my order and am now back at the negotating table for my previous selections plus the S-Line and the additional cost of the sport seats.







So far, it's not looking too good.

Oh yeah. To answer the question above, I didn't even bother to test the 3.2. I am in the market strictly for a V8.


_Modified by New4.2 at 3:28 PM 12-6-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (New4.2)*

Good luck with the negotiations. 
Congrats on the cars guys and welcome to the site.


----------



## Skywlkr911 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (New4.2)*

When did Audi decide to pull the Sport Pkg for the S-Line? How much more do they charge for that option and how much to add the sport seats? At least the S-Line does have a front lip from pictures I've seen.


----------



## JEL27 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Sports Package deletion*

As was the case w/ New 4.2, my dealer has just advised me that the Sport Package on my previously ordered A6 4.2 is being d/c'd in favor of the S Line package...
My vehicle request is purportedly in the Inglostadt order bank, and my early 2005 delivery date is said to be undisturbed.
Will keep the group posted...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Sports Package deletion (JEL27)*

I'm driving a 3.2 quattro for the week. I haven't driven the 4.2 yet, so I have no point of reference other than the last cars, but this C6 3.2 is significantly more powerful than the 3.0 C5. BTW, our contributor Bryan Joslin just drove both back to back and did a bit of a coparison in his recent article. It went live on the website yesterday. You can find it here.
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## JEL27 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Order in!*

As indicated in my last post, I had to convert 2005 A6 4.2 Sports Package to S Line configuration. Request is now in factory order bank.


----------



## CheddaJetta (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Sports Package deletion ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_BTW, our contributor Bryan Joslin just drove both back to back and did a bit of a coparison in his recent article. It went live on the website yesterday. You can find it here.
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml

Thanks George http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

